# Thermolon "Green" pans? what do you think of such new technology?



## stellabluz (May 24, 2006)

So I am wondering where to put this question...

Wonderfing about the technology and saftey of the newer safer "greenpans" using thermolon technology.

I read in someones blog that the company at first mentioned using nantechnology which concerns me , but then retracted the statement...

What are your thoughts if any to this alternative to teflon?

We currently use stainless steel and cast iron, but i do frequent a non-stick pan with teflon coating that i would like to get away from...

Thoughts?


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

I find that a well seasoned cast iron pan is just as good, if not better, than teflon. The reviews of those thermolon pans aren't looking good - they seem to chip and flake worse than the teflon pans do.

Are your cast iron pans seasoned well? I have some that I found at an antique store that I love and barely had to re-season at all. The newer ones seem to have some ridges that my eggs get caught on.


----------



## BubblingBrooks (Dec 29, 2009)

Stick with the stainless and cast iron. If its coated with chemicals, then its not at all safe.
I have a cast iron pan so well seasoned, that all it takes is a bit of butter to keep eggs from sticking.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

I've wondered the same... the Thermolon is SUPPOSED to be much better than teflon, without the offgassing and all that. But I really don't know.

We've been gradually replacing our teflon pans. So far, I *hate* my stainless pans. I do everything 'right' but it sticks like CRAZY no matter what I do. I bought a 12" deep saute pan almost a year ago and rarely even use it anymore, even though it's my only pan of that size, because it makes such a glued-on baked-on thick layer on the bottom MESS. I feel like I should be in some kind of commercial for Pam or something lol...

I've also not had a lot of luck with cast iron, no matter how much I season and work with them. I've bought some ceramic-coated cast iron which work pretty well, though they're still not nearly as slick as 'non-stick'. I also have a glass-top stove though, so I worry about cast iron pots scratching, being dropped if I'm clumsy heh... or they've got bottoms not designed for glasstops.

Then I bought a Thermolon frypan, and I love it. It is slick, it is easy, it cleans easily, it's not chipping or anything. Reviews that I've read say that it might lose it nonstickness after a year or so. Which sucks if you pay full price for one, since they're pricey. I got mine on deep sale so if it dies in a year, it's not too terrible... but then I'm back to square one.

We really want to replace our teflon pans, but I'm having a heck of a time finding usable replacements... *sigh*


----------



## BubblingBrooks (Dec 29, 2009)

Season your cast iron with flax oil this way... http://gnowfglins.com/2010/03/12/how-to-season-cast-iron/

Never wash with soap, always dry with heat on the stove top, and always rub a wee bit of flax oil on when it is dry and still hot.

If you still have sticking issues, as soon as you remove the hot food from the pan, pour a cup or so of hot water into the hot pan and leave it to cool on the burner.
All the stuff that stuck will all but float off when its cool.


----------



## stellabluz (May 24, 2006)

Good toknow ! thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BubblingBrooks*
> 
> Season your cast iron with flax oil this way... http://gnowfglins.com/2010/03/12/how-to-season-cast-iron/Never wash with soap, always dry with heat on the stove top, and always rub a wee bit of flax oil on when it is dry and still hot.If you still have sticking issues, as soon as you remove the hot food from the pan, pour a cup or so of hot water into the hot pan and leave it to cool on the burner.All the stuff that stuck will all but float off when its cool.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Also, I have to say that "nonstick" is a bit of a misnomer with cast iron, becuase yes, a well-seasoned pan will come clean relatively easily BUT I find that you cannot cook the 1980s/90s "Nonfat cookery is where its at!!" kind of way.

And that's fine, because I think nonfat "Frying" is awful. Fat isn't evil. Some fats are evil. Fat in excess isn't good either. But fat itself isn't evil -- it carries flavor, it carries fat-soluble vitamins, and it keeps food from sticking to your pans.

In other words: If your food is sticking, use more fat!


----------



## BubblingBrooks (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes to that. Butter, non hydrogenated lard and raw coconut oil are very nourishing!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savithny*
> 
> Also, I have to say that "nonstick" is a bit of a misnomer with cast iron, becuase yes, a well-seasoned pan will come clean relatively easily BUT I find that you cannot cook the 1980s/90s "Nonfat cookery is where its at!!" kind of way.
> 
> ...


----------

